# SALT for blind intubation versus other supraglottic airways



## lifeway (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey, 
I recently trained with a SALT for blind intubation. I've never used it in the field as yet and would like feedback from others who have experience with its use. In your experience would you recommend for blind airways intubation with SALT or some other supraglottic airway such as a King airway or LMA?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 21, 2014)

Never messed with a SALT. I've gotten some pretty difficult tubes with a bougie, though.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 22, 2014)

No experience with the SALT but I'd rather have a king tube.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3891189/


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2014)

Played with it, the king, and the iGel. The igel works a little better in my opinion for passing a bougie down and intubating over that. Barring that, a king vision with a bougie works amazing


----------



## lifeway (Nov 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Played with it, the king, and the iGel. The igel works a little better in my opinion for passing a bougie down and intubating over that. Barring that, a king vision with a bougie works amazing


Ok I'll have to look into practicing with an iGel. I can see where the king vision would be an amazing tool though.


----------



## lifeway (Nov 23, 2014)

beano said:


> No experience with the SALT but I'd rather have a king tube.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3891189/



The failure rate in that article was high but I wonder what other factors might have been involved that could have influenced it.


----------



## kirky kirk (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd go for SALT, easier to use.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 23, 2014)

lifeway said:


> The failure rate in that article was high but I wonder what other factors might have been involved that could have influenced it.



true, I think we could argue pros and cons.  The operators were only trained with a DVD, but they were anesthesiologists.  Also, it was in an operating room with ASA 1 and 2 patients, not the side of the road at 3am with your average 'merican.


----------

